# Stand for 150 gallon



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

I wanted to share my stand I built with you all.









Comments welcome, and thanks for looking!!

Now on to the canopy....


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Looks nice! I'll be working on my own soon (finalized the design last night and made a shopping list) but it's only for a 29gal and won't look nearly so nice.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks, can't wait to see yours.


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Well I finished the project and here it is... hope you like it, and feedback is always welcome.



















With Moonlighting only.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

It all looks good Ironmahnâ€¦. I am currently building a canopy myself.

Questions:

Do you have to lift the lid on the canopy to access the tank? (feeding, cleaning, ectâ€¦)

Did you leave the back of the canopy open for equipment?

Have you noticed any condensation build-up under the canopy?

I like your lightingâ€¦ Thanks for sharingâ€¦

.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

CICHLUDED said:


> It all looks good Ironmahnâ€¦. I am currently building a canopy myself.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


Yes, please do tell!
Also what thickness of wood is the top panel that your lights are mounted to? 
Is it plywood? Worried about warping down the road?
Can you post a pic of the tank with all lights on and what are the various bulbs? (noticed seveal color spectrums)
My 6' stand is nearing completion and I want to build the canopy now so it all matches.

Oh and 1 more thing.... Looks great!!!


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I made a canopy that is very similar and I dont mind giving my 2 cents.

Its not the best picture of it, but its the only one I have right now...











CICHLUDED said:


> Do you have to lift the lid on the canopy to access the tank? (feeding, cleaning, ectâ€¦)
> 
> .


The way I did mine I do have to lift it to access the tank. But unless you have a completely uncovered tank you always have to lift something. I think this is a pretty common design, but it is different than the ones where the front half of the canopy opens up. I decided against that for two reasons. First, if you go that route, then you need to make the canopy pretty tall to be able to access your tank easily. And I dont like the look of a really tall canopyl. I actually wish I had made mine even shorter like the OP. Second, its easier to make it fit together if, like me, you are not that good at making a stand - this design is a lot more forgiving.



CICHLUDED said:


> Did you leave the back of the canopy open for equipment?
> 
> .


I did not leave it open. What I did instead was to drill several 2" holes in the in the back (3 on each side and 2 in the middle). I wanted to have enough openings for air flow and cords, but I didnt want to leave it completely open for two reasons. First, I wanted to contain as much sounds as possible - I hate noise. Second, and more importantly, I didn't want light shining out of the canopy all over the wall behind the tank, so I tried to keep it as contained as possible - and I seem to have avoided the light problem (the noise problem is a whole different story).



CICHLUDED said:


> Have you noticed any condensation build-up under the canopy?
> 
> .


Haha, this is an important question. There will be moisture under in the canopy no matter what - but as for condensation that can be controlled. At first I just painted the inside of the tank with a white mildrew resistant paint. However, I think I used a different product than I originally intended, because it did not seal the wood. So a day after putting the canopy on the tank, the top pieces warped up by about 2" on the ends. So I had to take it off, let it dry, and then seal it with some polyurethane. So you definitely need to assume their will be moisture. However, actual condensation can be reduced or even avoided if you put glass/plastic covers over the openings of the tank. I have an acrylic tank, so I have those stupid little openings. Once I put plastic covers over the openings the condensation went away. But when you open the canopy you can tell its very humid in there, so even with the covers I wouldn't rule out the possibility of condensation.


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

The lid is lifted to access the tank.
The back is open other then the support that rest on the top rim of the tank. So if I wanted to use HOB filter's I will have not issues. 


















I have had no problems with condensation, but the fish will splash water on the underside of the lid.
I am in the process of making glass lids for the top of the tank, similar to what can be purchased in stores.

For the lid I made a frame then covered it with oak plywood. I sealed the interior surfaces of the canopy with a wood sealer then painted with paint. The lid is approximately 1 1/4" thick.









And for the lights all are T12 40W bulbs. I started out with three 6500k Daylight and one Coralife Actinic Blue. In the above photo one of the 6500's was remove and I put in a bulb that will be replaced with another Coralife Actinic Blue.

Here are some shots of the tank.
Without flash









With flash









I hope that helps, and thanks.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

that stand looks really nicd. I also like the night lighting.


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent work. beautifull display.


----------



## hidenseek (Nov 13, 2005)

Just wanted to say that is a great looking piece of furniture you built. I'm in the process of building my stand for my 150g tank. Have it all framed out with 2x4's and am awaiting my friends truck to pick up the rest of the wood. One question on how you completed the stand though. Did you wrap the outside in plywood and cut out the holes for where the doors go from one solid piece, or did you cut the plywood in pieces and piece them all together to get the openings you wanted for the doors? Hope that makes sense. I don't have a saw to cut out the holes so I just wanted to see what you did. Overall it looks wonderful. How is it holding up after all these months?


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you! I used one piece on the front and then cut out the door openings. It looks the same today as it did when I built it.


----------

